
Amazon's deal will let spy on you through your electricity meter - countermeasure
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-07/amazon-will-soon-see-inside-millions-of-aussie-homes/12582776
======
GekkePrutser
Very true. I had detailed monitoring on my power too the house, and noticed
each device and bulb has a distinct drain. Each "10W" bulb is slightly
different. I could see exactly what light was on.

With good analysis the amount of information that can be derived from one
single figure of total power consumption is much higher than I ever expected.

Very bad idea to share this with a company like Amazon.

